# Please help! Need advice...



## alysn1drlnd (Jan 14, 2013)

So I passed my test the first go around with what I think is a pretty good score (85), I have enough education and experience to ditch the -A at the end of my CPC, but I have been turned down, or not considered for employment due to lack of experience. I have even volunteered to volunteer lol...please any advice anyone has will be greatly appreciated. My resume is pasted below! (It looks crazy, but I swear its professional as a word document!)

Theresa Rosa, CPC
alysn1drlnd@hotmail.com


	Objective
To obtain a position as a medical coder in a clinic/hospital.
	Qualifications
More than six years combined experience in Medical Coding and Billing. Working knowledge of CPT, HCPCS, and ICD9-CM coding guidelines and procedures. Familiar with anatomy and medical terminology. Computer literate with ability to use all Microsoft Office programs, EMR, medical billing software, and type 55+ wpm. Extensive knowledge of billing practices for most insurance carriers including Medicaid, Medicare, BCBS, and Tricare.
  Employment History
	Insurance and Billing Specialist
November 2011-Current, Ferncreek General Surgery, Fayetteville, NC
•	Prepare claims for submission to insurance carriers.
•	Process claims, edit and correct errors, and transmit to third party payers.
•	Handle complete processing of patient accounts.
•	Supply additional information needed for claim adjudication.
•	Select and assign ICD9 and CPT codes as needed.
•	Research and correct denials with appropriate modifiers/cpt code corrections.
•	Post insurance and self-pay payments to accounts.
•	Perform end-of-day closeout as needed.
•	Cover the back counter check-out desk as needed.
Medical Billing/Pre-Op Insurance Interviewer
Mar. 2009-Nov. 2011, Fayetteville Ambulatory Surgery Ctr., Fayetteville, NC
•	Assign CPT codes per the physician's orders for same day surgeries for reimbursement purposes.
•	Complete implant log for surgical cases and selecting the appropriate HCPCS codes to assist in the verification of costs.
•	Verify reimbursement covers the cost of each surgical case i.e. supplies and implants.
•	Maintain complete and comprehensive knowledge of payer contracts and billing preferences.
•	Counsel patients on amounts they will owe for procedures and set up payment plans if needed. 
•	Cover the billing department as needed.
Medical Claims Examiner
March 2008-March 2009, WellsFargo TPA, Fayetteville, NC
•	Review and process incoming claims for payment. Verify the codes are not upcoded, unbundled, and have correct modifiers to process payment of claims. 
•	Review medical records to rule out pre-existing conditions.
•	Answer eligibility and benefit questions.
AR Representative
February 2007-Sept. 2007, Nextcare Urgent Care, Fayetteville, NC
•	Post personal and insurance payments to patient accounts.
•	File secondary and tertiary claims.
•	Audit accounts for billing and posting errors.
•	Pre-list accounts for bad debt status.
•	Research and respond to online credit disputes.
•	Assist patients with billing inquiries.
Referral Coordinator and Receptionist
February 2006-September 2006, Medex Urgent Care, Fayetteville, NC
•	Assign ICD9 codes for billing purposes.
•	Post charges and payments to patient accounts.
•	Schedule continuing care appointments.
•	Obtain insurance authorization and schedule outpatient procedures.
•	Coordinate and track Tricare specialty referrals.
•	Coordinate and track Worker's Compensation referrals.

Education
Associate Degree Medical Office Administration
Aug. 2004-June 2006, Fayetteville Tech. Community College, Fayetteville, NC
A five semester program concentrating in medical coding and billing, medical transcription, medical legal issues, medical office procedures, and several applications designed to prepare students for a career in a medical clinic/hospital.

Professional Associations
Member in good standing with American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC) with current Certified Professional Coder (CPC) credentials. 

Extracurricular
Served as the Community Coordinator for Fayetteville Ambulatory Surgery Center, organizing fundraisers and other events to serve the community, as well as different activities implemented to boost and maintain a positive morale for the teammates in the company.

References
Available upon request.


----------

